# incubator and nute question



## Matthew7 (Feb 26, 2010)

I germinated some seed inside an enclosed incubator. Seven of twelve are just about a half inch sprouts after just a few days. I just set two fl frow lights on top of the lid a few hours ago. -Do I need to take the dome off and turn on a fan? The room is pretty cool (around 67 degrees) but I also don't want to burn or smother my babies. Should I turn the heating pad off in the incubator? The lights alone are probably enough to bring the temp inside the incubator up to 80. I used coir, which I will transfer into hydroton in a hydroponic system when they reach about 3" -should I give them weak doses of nutes till' then (given the low nutritional value of coir)???

Thank you for your help  
:holysheep:


----------



## zem (Feb 26, 2010)

you could place the ones that sprouted outside the dome and keep the others in, they will soon need to breathe, it's still too early for a fan, let them grow a bit before adding an oscilating fan good luck


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

No nutes for 2 to 3 weeks

I like having a fan run at all times

I also like to have temps in the mid 70's for seedlings and little ones


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 26, 2010)

I went down and propped the lid on my incubator open about an inch. I will take the dome off (or take the seedlings that have already sprouted out of the incubator) tomorrow sometime. The temp inside my room is actually around 60 degrees so I will leave the heating pad on under them for now -and I probably will turn on the room vent too (?). Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No nutes for 2 to 3 weeks
> 
> I like having a fan run at all times
> 
> I also like to have temps in the mid 70's for seedlings and little ones


I'm with the duck on this one... once they pop, ventilation/air movement is paramount in strengthening the stems "IMO" 
....not gale force winds , but just enough breeze across the leaves to make them vibrate, shudder. All too often, I see nubies with stretchy, weak, falling-over seedlings, trying to support them with toothpicks, drinking straws, ect. When only the slightest movement is needed to keep the stems fat and strong.


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those seedlings will get a very gentle fan tomorrow (they're all up and thriving now) -lifting the lid was the right thing for sure. And no nutes for two or three weeks for sure. I am installing an intake fan in my 10'x12' basement "man cave/grow room to help vent the heat from the 600watt MH/HPS system I plan on buying. It's normally a very cold room if I turn the heat vent from the main house off (about 50 degrees in winter) so I'm hoping that with an intake vent and an exhaust fan that the room will actually stay cool enough even with a 600watt HID fixture and no cool tube .....so one final question: Am I dreaming when I say I think that my 10'x12', double ventilated, cold, basement room will handle the heat from a 600watt HID with no cool tube??? -please tell me if this is naive. Thank you for all the help I've received from you guys and gals,   Matt


----------



## zem (Feb 27, 2010)

it's bigger than my room and i have 800w running with no cooltube. you can use the 2 fans much more efficiently by using them both as exhaust and make holes for passive intake bigger than the exhaust holes. in hot summers it does get unbearably hot and i am planning for a cooltube thi coming summer so since your still building you might as well make a cooltube


----------

